# non turbo upgrade to turbo



## jamisan91 (Apr 24, 2011)

so i have a 1989 nissan 300zx non turbo, i was wondering if anyone knew what i need to put a stock turbo in.

so far i have....
exhaust manifold
oil/coolant lines
down pipe
turbo


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

TURBO TURBO TURBO


----------



## 87z31 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok you will need a lot of time and patience to start off. Second you will need the front crossmember off a turbo z31 (I think any year will do), the downpipe and the driver's turbo exhaust. I'm guessing your alternator is already on the passenger side since I did the same conversion on my 87. I almost forgot you need the oilpan as well with the hole for the turbo oil line and the bolt that goes on the side engine to return the oil. I might have forgotten a few things but for parts that's most of them I think. If you need more help let me know cuz like I said I already did this. Almost forgot, the turbo fuel injectors hahaha Good luck


----------

